# Triple J Hottest 100 of all Time



## dan-o (10 June 2009)

Triple J are running the hottest 100 of all time again, for the first time since 1998. Who is going to vote? What are they gonna vote for?? Will surely be different to previous counts as we're now in the internet age and the kiddies will be voting, so expect plenty of songs from the past few years.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 June 2009)

1. i got a woman .................. ray charles


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2009)

1. Lucinda by Tom Waits
2. Stairway to Heaven   Led Zep

Though I'm sober and not stoned atm and reserve my right to change the order as the substances dictate.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (10 June 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> 1. Lucinda by Tom Waits
> 2. Stairway to Heaven   Led Zep
> 
> Though I'm sober and not stoned atm and reserve my right to change the order as the substances dictate.
> ...




see

knew you was a bogan at heart

add jj cale "call me the breeze "to that list


----------



## MrBurns (10 June 2009)

If you go away, Ray Charles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nsby-3597O8

or this - 

http://www.goear.com/listen/fd2c60d/If-you-go-away-(ne-me-quitte-pas)-Ray-Charles


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 June 2009)

I vote for Triple J's one and only John Safran

John Safran - Not the Sunscreen Song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YwqFz14xY4

Good to hear you're back safely Garp


----------



## pan (10 June 2009)

nirvana will be in the top 10 and smells like teen spirit will go close to 1.


----------



## Boggo (10 June 2009)

If that list does not have "Friday on my mind" by the Easybeats on it then its not worth looking at.

Australia's greatest song written by Vanda & Young.

(All pommy imports GG  )


----------



## Agentm (10 June 2009)

The top 365 songs of the 20th century
as announced by
the Recording Industry Association of America (RIAA)
and the National Endowment for the Arts (NEA)

.....SONG TITLE 	ARTIST
1. "OVER THE RAINBOW" 	JUDY GARLAND
2. "WHITE CHRISTMAS" 	BING CROSBY
3. 'THIS LAND IS YOUR LAND" 	WOODY GUTHRIE
4. "RESPECT" 	ARETHA FRANKLIN
5. "AMERICAN PIE" 	DON MCLEAN
6. "BOOGIE WOOGIE BUGLE BOY" 	THE ANDREWS SISTERS
7. WEST SIDE STORY (ALBUM) 	ORIGINAL CAST
8. "TAKE ME OUT TO THE BALL GAME" 	BILLY MURRAY
9. "YOU'VE LOST THAT LOVIN FEELIN" 	THE RIGHTEOUS BROTHERS
10. "THE ENTERTAINER" 	SCOTT JOPLIN
12. "ROCK AROUND THE CLOCK" 	BILL HALEY & THE COMETS
13. "WHEN THE SAINTS GO MARCHING IN" 	LOUIS ARMSTRONG
14. "YOU ARE MY SUNSHINE" 	JIMMIE DAVIS
15. "MACK THE KNIFE" 	BOBBY DARIN
16. "SATISFACTION" 	THE ROLLING STONES
17. "TAKE THE 'A' TRAIN" 	DUKE ELLINGTON ORCHESTRA
18. "BLUEBERRY HILL" 	FATS DOMINO
19. "GOD BLESS AMERICA" 	KATE SMITH
20. "STARS AND STRIPES FOREVER" 	SOUSA'S BAND
21. "I HEARD IT THROUGH THE GRAPEVINE" 	MARVIN GAYE
22. "DOCK OF THE BAY" 	OTIS REDDING
23. "I LEFT MY HEART IN SAN FRANCISCO" 	TONY BENNETT
24. "GOOD VIBRATIONS" 	THE BEACH BOYS
25. "STAND BY ME" 	BEN E. KING
26. "STORMY WEATHER" 	LENA HORNE
27. "JOHNNY B. GOODE" 	CHUCK BERRY
28. "I WANT TO HOLD YOUR HAND" 	THE BEATLES
29. "MIDNIGHT TRAIN TO GEORGIA" 	GLADYS KNIGHT & THE PIPS
30. "IMAGINE" 	JOHN LENNON
31. "RUDOLPH THE RED NOSED REINDEER" 	GENE AUTRY
32. "THE TWIST" 	CHUBBY CHECKER
33. "HAPPY TRAILS" 	ROY ROGERS & DALE EVANS
34. "YOUR CHEATIN' HEART" 	HANK WILLIAMS
35. "SWING LOW SWEET CHARIOT" 	FISK JUBILEE SINGERS
36. THE SOUND OF MUSIC (ALBUM) 	ORIGINAL CAST
37. "'ROUND MIDNIGHT" 	THELONIUS MONK
38. "WHAT'S LOVE GOT TO DO WITH IT" 	TINA TURNER
39. "OVER THERE" 	THE AMERICAN QUARTET
40. "STAR DUST" 	HOAGY CARMICHAEL
41. "AIN'T MISBEHAVIN'" 	FATS WALLER
42. "GEORGIA ON MY MIND" 	RAY CHARLES
43. "OH PRETTY WOMAN" 	ROY ORBISON
44. "EVERY BREATH YOU TAKE" 	THE POLICE
45. "MY GIRL" 	THE TEMPTATIONS
46. "HOTEL CALIFORNIA" 	THE EAGLES
47. "HAPPY DAYS ARE HERE AGAIN" 	BEN SELVIN ORCHESTRA
48. "STAND BY YOUR MAN" 	TAMMY WYNETTE
49. "TAKE FIVE" 	DAVE BRUBECK
50. "AMERICA THE BEAUTIFUL" 	LOUISE HOMER
51. "WHEN A MAN LOVES A WOMAN" 	PERCY SLEDGE
52. "LIGHT MY FIRE" 	THE DOORS
53. "STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN" 	LED ZEPPELIN
54. "SWEET GEORGIA BROWN" 	BEN BERNIE ORCHESTRA
55. "WHEN YOU WISH UPON A STAR" 	CLIFF EDWARDS
56. "YESTERDAY" / "ACT NATURALLY" 	THE BEATLES
57. "LOUIE LOUIE" 	THE KINGSMEN
58. "GOD BLESS THE CHILD" 	BILLIE HOLIDAY
59. "BORN IN THE USA" 	BRUCE SPRINGSTEEN
60. "THE GIRL FROM IPANEMA" 	STAN GETZ/ASTRUD GILBERTO
61. "I WALK THE LINE" 	JOHNNY CASH
62. "THE STAR SPANGLED BANNER" 	JOHN MCCORMICK
63. "O HAPPY DAY" 	THE EDWIN HAWKINS SINGERS
64. "GREAT BALLS OF FIRE" 	JERRY LEE LEWIS
65. "WHAT'S GOING ON" 	MARVIN GAYE
66. OKLAHOMA! (ALBUM) 	ORIGINAL CAST
67. "ZIP-A-DEE-DOO-DAH" 	JOHNNY MERCER
68. "DON'T BE CRUEL" / "HOUND DOG" 	ELVIS PRESLEY
69. "ST. LOUIS BLUES" 	W.C. HANDY
70. "YANKEE DOODLE" 	VESS OSSMAN
71. "CALIFORNIA DREAMIN'" 	THE MAMAS & PAPAS
72. "ON THE ROAD AGAIN" 	WILLIE NELSON
73. "AULD LANG SYNE" 	FRANK STANLEY
74. "SUMMERTIME" 	SIDNEY BECHET
75. "THEME FROM SHAFT" 	ISAAC HAYES
77. "SENTIMENTAL JOURNEY" 	LES BROWN ORCHESTRA
78. "BLUE SUEDE SHOES" 	CARL PERKINS
79. "THE SOUNDS OF SILENCE" 	SIMON & GARFUNKEL
80. "SMELLS LIKE TEEN SPIRIT" 	NIRVANA
81. "IT HAD TO BE YOU" 	ISHAM JONES ORCHESTRA
82. "MINNIE THE MOOCHER" 	CAB CALLOWAY
83. "SIXTEEN TONS" 	TENNESSEE ERNIE FORD
84. "WHAT A WONDERFUL WORLD" 	LOUIS ARMSTRONG
85. "FIRE AND RAIN" 	JAMES TAYLOR
86. "Y.M.C.A." 	THE VILLAGE PEOPLE
87. "HEARTBREAK HOTEL" 	ELVIS PRESLEY
88. "KING OF THE ROAD" 	ROGER MILLER
89. "I WILL SURVIVE" 	GLORIA GAYNOR
90. "AVE MARIA" 	MARIAN ANDERSON
91. "BEGIN THE BEGUINE" 	ARTIE SHAW ORCHESTRA
92. "LIKE A ROLLING STONE" 	BOB DYLAN
93. "STOP IN THE NAME OF LOVE" 	THE SUPREMES
94. "STAYIN' ALIVE" 	THE BEE GEES
95. "1999" 	PRINCE
96. "PLEASE REMEMBER ME" 	TIM MCGRAW
97. PORGY AND BESS (ALBUM) 	ORIGINAL CAST
98. "BACK IN THE SADDLE AGAIN" 	GENE AUTRY
99. "SHAKE, RATTLE AND ROLL" 	JOE TURNER
100. "IN THE STILL OF THE NIGHT" 	THE FIVE SATINS
101. "KILLING ME SOFTLY WITH HIS SONG" 	ROBERTA FLACK
102. "FRIENDS IN LOW PLACES" 	GARTH BROOKS
103. "CHARLESTON" 	ARTHUR GIBBS & HIS GANG
104. "A TISKET A TASKET" 	ELLA FITZGERALD
105. "WHEN IRISH EYES ARE SMILING" 	CHAUNCY OLCOTT
106. "THE TIMES THEY ARE A CHANGIN'" 	BOB DYLAN
107. "I FALL TO PIECES" 	PATSY CLINE
108. "I WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU" 	WHITNEY HOUSTON
109. "MONA LISA" 	NAT KING COLE
110. "BLOWIN' IN THE WIND" 	PETER, PAUL & MARY
111. "PEGGY SUE" 	BUDDY HOLLY
112. "LEAN ON ME" 	BILL WITHERS
113. KIND OF BLUE (ALBUM) 	MILES DAVIS
114. "I'M SO LONESOME I COULD CRY" 	HANK WILLIAMS
115. "PROUD MARY" 	CREEDENCE CLEARWATER REVIVAL
116. "CAN THE CIRCLE BE UNBROKEN" 	THE CARTER FAMILY
117. "PUTTIN' ON THE RITZ" 	HARRY RICHMAN
118. "LAYLA" 	DEREK & THE DOMINOS
119. "JUMP" 	VAN HALEN
120. "I STILL HAVEN'T FOUND WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR" 	U2
121. "WE ARE THE WORLD" 	USA FOR AFRICA
122. "GIRLS JUST WANT TO HAVE FUN" 	CYNDI LAUPER
123. MY FAIR LADY (ALBUM) 	ORIGINAL CAST
124. "SWANEE" 	AL JOLSON
125. "LET ME CALL YOU SWEETHEART" 	THE PEERLESS QUARTET
126. "MAKIN' WHOOPEE" 	EDDIE CANTOR
127. "THE TRACKS OF MY TEARS" 	THE MIRACLES
128. "I WANNA BE LOVED BY YOU" 	HELEN KANE
129. "PENNIES FROM HEAVEN" 	BING CROSBY
130. "TUTTI FRUTTI" 	LITTLE RICHARD
131. "BROWN EYED GIRL" 	VAN MORRISON
132. "I ONLY HAVE EYES FOR YOU" 	THE FLAMINGOS
133. "BORN TO BE WILD" 	STEPPENWOLF
134. "SUPERSTITION" 	STEVIE WONDER
135. "BORN TO RUN" 	BRUCE SPRINGSTEEN
136. "ON THE GOOD SHIP LOLLIPOP" 	SHIRLEY TEMPLE
137. "WABASH CANNONBALL" 	ROY ACUFF
138. "UNCHAINED MELODY" 	AL HIBBLER
139. "DANCING IN THE STREETS" 	MARTHA & THE VANDELLAS
140. "AIN'T NO MOUNTAIN HIGH ENOUGH" 	M. GAYE/TAMMI TERRELL
141. "PIANO MAN" 	BILLY JOEL
142. "JOY TO THE WORLD" 	THREE DOG NIGHT
143. "LOSING MY RELIGION" 	R.E.M.
144. "MY WAY" 	FRANK SINATRA
145. "LET'S STAY TOGETHER" 	AL GREEN
146. "WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS/WE WILL ROCK YOU" 	QUEEN
147. "PURPLE RAIN" 	PRINCE
148. "DANCING QUEEN" 	ABBA
149. A LOVE SUPREME (ALBUM) 	JOHN COLTRANE
150. "WAKE UP LITTLE SUSIE" 	THE EVERLY BROTHERS
151. "SHOUT" 	THE ISLEY BROTHERS
152. "I GOT YOU (I FEEL GOOD)" 	JAMES BROWN
153. "THE THRILL IS GONE" 	B.B. KING
154. "ALEXANDER'S RAGTIME BAND" 	THE BOSWELL SISTERS
155. "BO DIDDLEY" 	BO DIDDLEY
156. "BANANA BOAT (DAY-O)" 	HARRY BELAFONTE
157. "RING OF FIRE" 	JOHNNY CASH
158. "DONNA" / "LA BAMBA" 	RICHIE VALENS
159. "THE LION SLEEPS TONIGHT" 	THE TOKENS
160. "TAKE ME HOME COUNTRY ROADS" 	JOHN DENVER
161. "MATERIAL GIRL" 	MADONNA
162. "RAPPER'S DELIGHT" 	THE SUGARHILL GANG
163. "GOODNIGHT IRENE" 	LEADBELLY
164. "TEQUILA" 	THE CHAMPS
165. "QUE SERA SERA" 	DORIS DAY
166. "TURN! TURN! TURN!" 	THE BYRDS
167. SGT. PEPPER'S LONELY HEARTS CLUB BAND (ALBUM) 	THE BEATLES
168. "SOUL MAN" 	SAM & DAVE
169. "YOU ARE THE SUNSHINE OF MY LIFE" 	STEVIE WONDER
170. "THANKS FOR THE MEMORY" 	BOB HOPE / SHIRLEY ROSS
171. "RAINDROPS KEEP FALLING ON MY HEAD" 	B.J. THOMAS
172. "MOON RIVER" 	HENRY MANCINI
173. "FREE BIRD" 	LYNYRD SKYNYRD
174. "MISTY" 	ERROLL GARNER TRIO
175. "CHANCES ARE" 	JOHNNY MATHIS
176. "LOVE LETTERS" 	KETTY LESTER
177. "I LOVE ROCK 'N' ROLL" 	JOAN JETT & BLACKHEARTS
178. "FAST CAR" 	TRACY CHAPMAN
179. "WILL YOU LOVE ME TOMORROW" 	THE SHIRELLES
180. "LEADER OF THE PACK" 	THE SHANGRI-LAS
181. "IN THE MIDNIGHT HOUR" 	WILSON PICKETT
182. "WHY DO FOOLS FALL IN LOVE" 	FRANKIE LYMON/TEENAGERS
183. "I CAN SEE CLEARLY NOW" 	JOHNNY NASH
184. "OYE COMO VA" 	SANTANA
185. "COAL MINER'S DAUGHTER" 	LORETTA LYNN
186. "THE CAT'S IN THE CRADLE" 	HARRY CHAPIN
187. "MAMAS DON'T LET YOUR BABIES..." 	WAYLON & WILLIE
188. "THE GAMBLER" 	KENNY ROGERS
189. "BYE BYE BLACKBIRD" 	GENE AUSTIN
190. "SMOKE GETS IN YOUR EYES" 	THE PLATTERS
191. "FIGHT FOR YOUR RIGHT (TO PARTY)" 	THE BEASTIE BOYS
192. "WE ARE FAMILY" 	SISTER SLEDGE
193. "CLOSE TO YOU" 	THE CARPENTERS
194. "MAGGIE MAY" 	ROD STEWART
195. "NIGHT AND DAY" 	FRED ASTAIRE
196. "BROTHER CAN YOU SPARE A DIME" 	RUDY VALLEE
197. "TOM DOOLEY" 	THE KINGSTON TRIO
198. "THE TENNESSEE WALTZ" 	PATTI PAGE
199. "IF YOU DON'T KNOW ME BY NOW" 	HAROLD MELVIN/BLUE NOTES


----------



## Agentm (10 June 2009)

200. "GOODBYE YELLOW BRICK ROAD" 	ELTON JOHN
201. "U CAN'T TOUCH THIS" 	M.C. HAMMER
202. "SMOOTH" 	SANTANA & ROB THOMAS
203. "LIVIN' LA VIDA LOCA" 	RICKY MARTIN
204. "HOW GREAT THOU ART" 	GEORGE BEVERLY SHEA
205. "SING SING SING" 	BENNY GOODMAN ORCHESTRA
206. HAIR (ALBUM) 	ORIGINAL CAST
207. "TUMBLING TUMBLEWEEDS" 	THE SONS OF THE PIONEERS
208. "WHAT THE WORLD NEEDS NOW IS LOVE" 	JACKIE DESHANNON
209. "CRYING" 	ROY ORBISON
210. "SWEET CHILD O' MINE" 	GUNS N' ROSES
211. "ONE O'CLOCK JUMP" 	COUNT BASIE ORCHESTRA
212. "DOWNTOWN" 	PETULA CLARK
213. "IT'S TOO LATE" / "I FEEL THE EARTH MOVE" 	CAROLE KING
214. "CELEBRATION" 	KOOL & THE GANG
215. "SO IN LOVE" 	THE TYMES
216. "YOU'RE SO VAIN" 	CARLY SIMON
217. "HEART OF GLASS" 	BLONDIE
218. "BLUE MOON OF KENTUCKY" 	BILL MONROE/BLUE GRASS BOYS
219. "TEEN ANGEL" 	MARK DINNING
220. ORNITHOLOGY (ALBUM) 	CHARLIE PARKER SEXTET
221. "WE SHALL OVERCOME" 	JOAN BAEZ
222. "SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT" 	BONNIE RAITT
223. "TAKE MY HAND PRECIOUS LORD" 	THOMAS DORSEY
224. SOUTH PACIFIC (ALBUM) 	ORIGINAL CAST
225. "RUNAROUND SUE" 	DION
226. "TEA FOR TWO" 	ART TATUM
227. "SUMMERTIME BLUES" 	EDDIE COCHRAN
228. "EVERYBODY LOVES SOMEBODY" 	DEAN MARTIN
229. "IT'S MY PARTY" 	LESLEY GORE
230. "THE LOCO MOTION" 	LITTLE EVA
231. "ON BROADWAY" 	THE DRIFTERS
232. "ME AND BOBBY MCGEE" 	JANIS JOPLIN
233. "TIME IN A BOTTLE" 	JIM CROCE
234. "MARGARITAVILLE" 	JIMMY BUFFETT
235. BITCHES BREW (ALBUM) 	MILES DAVIS
236. "KANSAS CITY" 	WILBERT HARRISON
237. "EARTH ANGEL" 	THE PENGUINS
238. "GOT MY MOJO WORKING" 	MUDDY WATERS
239. "PEOPLE GET READY" 	THE IMPRESSIONS
240. "HOUSE OF THE RISING SUN" 	THE ANIMALS
241. "WHITE RABBIT" 	THE JEFFERSON AIRPLANE
242. "GRACELAND" 	PAUL SIMON
243. "LOVE SHACK" 	THE B-52S
244. "I BELIEVE I CAN FLY" 	R. KELLY
245. "ALL I WANNA DO" 	SHERYL CROW
246. "MY HEART WILL GO ON" 	CELINE DION
247. "MY OLD KENTUCKY HOME" 	GERALDINE FARRAR
248. "ABRAHAM, MARTIN & JOHN" 	DION
249. THE KING AND I (ALBUM) 	ORIGINAL CAST
250. "AT THE HOP" 	DANNY & THE JUNIORS
251. "WHAT'D I SAY" 	RAY CHARLES
252. "MR. SANDMAN" 	THE CHORDETTES
253. "BE MY BABY" 	THE RONETTES
254. "I GOT YOU BABE" 	SONNY & CHER
255. "THE DEVIL WENT DOWN TO GEORGIA" 	CHARLIE DANIELS BAND
256. "FLASHDANCE (WHAT A FEELING)" 	IRENE CARA
257. "BURNING DOWN THE HOUSE" 	TALKING HEADS
258. "ACHY BREAKY HEART" 	BILLY RAY CYRUS
259. "WIDE OPEN SPACES" 	DIXIE CHICKS
260. THE MUSIC MAN (ALBUM) 	ORIGINAL CAST
261. "WALK ON BY" 	DIONNE WARWICK
262. "RAMBLIN' MAN" 	ALLMAN BROTHERS BAND
263. "MOVE ON UP A LITTLE HIGHER" 	MAHALIA JACKSON
264. "I'M SO EXCITED" 	THE POINTER SISTERS
265. "THAT OLD BLACK MAGIC" 	LOUIS PRIMA/KEELY SMITH
266. "REACH OUT I'LL BE THERE" 	THE FOUR TOPS
267. "WALK THIS WAY" 	AEROSMITH
268. "BETTE DAVIS EYES" 	KIM CARNES
269. "THE WIND BENEATH MY WINGS" 	BETTE MIDLER
270. "CHANGE THE WORLD" 	ERIC CLAPTON
271. "IF I DIDN'T CARE" 	THE INK SPOTS
272. "PAPER DOLL" 	THE MILLS BROTHERS
273. "STRANGE FRUIT" 	BILLIE HOLIDAY
274. "ODE TO BILLY JOE" 	BOBBIE GENTRY
275. "STRANGERS IN THE NIGHT" 	FRANK SINATRA
276. "WAR" 	EDWIN STARR
277. "BEHIND CLOSED DOORS" 	CHARLIE RICH
278. "OLD TIME ROCK 'N' ROLL" 	BOB SEGER
279. "WE GOT THE BEAT" 	THE GO-GOS
280. "THE MESSAGE" 	GRANDMASTER FLASH/FURIOUS 5
281. "YOU'RE THE TOP" 	COLE PORTER
282. "MY GUY" 	MARY WELLS
283. "YOU SEND ME" 	SAM COOKE
284. "BY THE TIME I GET TO PHOENIX" 	GLEN CAMPBELL
285. "EVERYBODY'S TALKIN"" 	NILSSON
286. "HEART OF GOLD" 	NEIL YOUNG
287. "JACK & DIANE" 	JOHN COUGAR MELLENCAMP
288. "FIGHT THE POWER" 	PUBLIC ENEMY
289. "ME AND MY SHADOW" 	WHISPERING JACK SMITH
290. "DEEP IN THE HEART OF TEXAS" 	ALVINO RAY ORCHESTRA
291. "FOR WHAT IT'S WORTH" 	BUFFALO SPRINGFIELD
292. "THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR" 	DIONNE WARWICK & FRIENDS
293. "YOU'RE STILL THE ONE" 	SHANIA TWAIN
294. BIRDLAND (ALBUM) 	WEATHER REPORT
295. "GO YOUR OWN WAY" 	FLEETWOOD MAC
296. "ANOTHER BRICK IN THE WALL" 	PINK FLOYD
297. "(GHOST) RIDERS IN THE SKY 	VAUGHN MONROE
298. "THE WAY WE WERE" 	BARBRA STREISAND
299. "9 TO 5" 	DOLLY PARTON
300. GREASE (ALBUM) 	CAST/SOUNDTRACK
301. "DON'T WORRY BE HAPPY" 	BOBBY MCFERRIN
302. "WHO'S SORRY NOW" 	CONNIE FRANCIS
303. "THAT'S THE WAY (I LIKE IT)" 	K.C. & SUNSHINE BAND
304. "YES WE HAVE NO BANANAS" 	BILLY JONES
305. "ON TOP OF OLD SMOKY" 	THE WEAVERS
306. "YOU REALLY GOT ME" 	THE KINKS
307. "OHIO" 	CROSBY STILLS NASH YOUNG
308. "FREE FALLIN'" 	TOM PETTY/HEARTBREAKERS
309. "THIS KISS" 	FAITH HILL
310. "B0DY AND SOUL" 	COLEMAN HAWKINS ORCHESTRA
311. "I AM WOMAN" 	HELEN REDDY
312. SHOW BOAT (ALBUM) 	ORIGINAL CAST
313. "THIS MASQUERADE" 	GEORGE BENSON
314. "SOME OF THESE DAYS" 	SOPHIE TUCKER
315. "DOWN HEARTED BLUES" 	BESSIE SMITH
316. "NEW SAN ANTONIO ROSE" 	BOB WILLS/TEXAS PLAYBOYS
317. "HOW HIGH THE MOON" 	LES PAUL & MARY FORD
318. "I'M SORRY" 	BRENDA LEE
319. "EVERYDAY PEOPLE" 	SLY & THE FAMILY STONE
320. "WHEN WILL I BE LOVED" 	LINDA RONSTADT
321. "UNCLE JOHN'S BAND" 	THE GRATEFUL DEAD
322. "FAITH" 	GEORGE MICHAEL
323. "UP WHERE WE BELONG" 	JOE COCKER & JENNIFER WARNES
324. "ALL MY ROWDY FRIENDS ARE COMING OVER" 	HANK WMS. JR.
325. "CANDLE IN THE WIND" 	ELTON JOHN
326. "EL SHADDAI" 	AMY GRANT
327. "SALT PEANUTS" 	DIZZY GILLESPIE
328. ZODIAC SUITE (ALBUM) 	MARY LOU WILLIAMS
329. "VESTI LA GIUBBA" 	ENRICO CARUSO
330. "WHISPERING" 	PAUL WHITEMAN ORCH.
331. "BLUE YODEL (T FOR TEXAS)" 	JIMMIE RODGERS
332. "BOOGIE CHILLUN" 	JOHN LEE HOOKER
333. "THE BATTLE OF NEW ORLEANS" 	JOHNNY HORTON
334. "SHE WORKS HARD FOR THE MONEY" 	DONNA SUMMER
335. "I WANT YOU BACK" 	THE JACKSON 5
336. "HE STOPPED LOVING HER TODAY" 	GEORGE JONES
337. "MEN IN BLACK" 	WILL SMITH
338. "EL PASO" 	MARTY ROBBINS
339. "I'LL FLY AWAY" 	THE CHUCK WAGON GANG
340. "ROCKIT" 	HERBIE HANCOCK
341. "KING PORTER STOMP" 	JELLY ROLL MORTON
342. "CROSS ROAD BLUES" 	ROBERT JOHNSON
343. "CATTLE CALL" 	EDDY ARNOLD
344. "TIGER RAG" 	THE ORIGINAL DIXIELAND JAZZ BAND
345. "THE PRISONER'S SONG" 	VERNON DALHART
346. "YAKETY YAK" 	THE COASTERS
347. "BIG YELLOW TAXI" 	JONI MITCHELL
348. "HIGHER LOVE" 	STEVE WINWOOD
349. "NO CHARGE" 	SHIRLEY CAESAR
350. "MY HOME'S IN ALABAMA" 	ALABAMA
351. "ONE SWEET DAY" 	BOYZ II MEN/MARIAH CAREY
352. "I HOPE YOU DANCE" 	LEE ANN WOMACK
353. "DON'T LET NOBODY TURN YOU AROUND" 	THE FAIRFIELD FOUR
354. "THE IN CROWD" 	RAMSEY LEWIS TRIO
355. "NEAR YOU" 	FRANCIS CRAIG ORCHESTRA
356. "SING ME BACK HOME" 	MERLE HAGGARD
357. "DJANGO" 	THE MODERN JAZZ QUARTET
358. "RESPECT YOURSELF" 	THE STAPLE SINGERS
359. "DOO WOP (THAT THING)" 	LAURYN HILL
360. "MAMA HE'S CRAZY" 	THE JUDDS
361. "NO SCRUBS" 	TLC
362. "SATURDAY IN THE PARK" 	CHICAGO
363. "BILLS, BILLS, BILLS" 	DESTINY'S CHILD
364. "ADDICTIVE LOVE" 	BEBE & CECE WINANS
365. "ALL ALONG THE WATCHTOWER" 	JIMI HENDRIX


now that covers a fair bit of them..


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2009)

Thanks agent 

I put  "BANANA BOAT (DAY-O)" HARRY BELAFONTE at 138, but thats the problem with these polls.

gg


----------



## bluelabel (10 June 2009)

I agree GG.

Hows about we start a 'movement' for GG and we get as many ASFer's to vote on the JJJ hot 100 for "BANANA BOAT (DAY-O)" HARRY BELAFONTE, or i was thinking the theme from Big Brother.  Either way...

If you do vote, come back here and let us know.

Theres one vote from me for the BB theme.

:bier:

blue


----------



## So_Cynical (10 June 2009)

I have a feeling that there's not to many JJJ listeners posting in this thread.

Judy Garland and Harry Belafonte haven't got a chance.


----------



## rub92me (10 June 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> I have a feeling that there's not to many JJJ listeners posting in this thread.
> 
> Judy Garland and Harry Belafonte haven't got a chance.



You could be right because I have not the foggiest what JJJ is. That RIAA list is even more bizarre. Woody Guthrie at number 3? Higher placed than Rudolph the red nosed reindeer. Outrageous.


----------



## Soft Dough (10 June 2009)

Agentm said:


> now that covers a fair bit of them..




The last thing we need is an American poll trying to be representative of anything..

I mean, no Bohemian Rhapsody anywhere in there.  I think they have no idea.


----------



## brty (10 June 2009)

Ummm,

An American top 365 that does not include...



> Start spreading the news, I'm leaving today
> I want to be a part of it - new york, new york
> These vagabond shoes, are longing to stray
> Right through the very heart of it - new york, new york
> ...




not very believable to me.

brty


----------



## Ferret (11 June 2009)

Anyone remember the Hottest 100 lists of the 80s?  Joy Division's "Love will tear us apart" was number 1 year after year.  Great song but the result got so repetitive that they had to change the format to hottest 100 for the year just past.  

Will be interesting to see where "Love will tear us apart" is on the new Hottest 100 of all time.  It's a generation old now so I guess it will be quite a way down.

That american top 365 list - do they play that to detainees at Guantamano Bay to try and break them?


----------



## Krusty the Klown (11 June 2009)

pan said:


> nirvana will be in the top 10 and smells like teen spirit will go close to 1.




Smells's like teen spirit, WILL be number one. I'm not a Nirvana fan but nothing else comes close.

You heard it here first folks.


----------



## pan (11 June 2009)

you have to remember that triple j is an alternative/new music station.


----------



## Tink (11 June 2009)

..and run by the ABC ( I think )

I will say -- The Presets will win -- one of their songs


----------



## pan (11 June 2009)

Tink said:


> ..and run by the ABC ( I think )




correct


----------



## dan-o (11 June 2009)

Love will tear us apart might come top 20, but lots of the people voting will be under 30 and then won't know and probably not appreciate it.

Number 1 is probably between Smells like teen spirit & Killing in the name of

coldplay yellow should be up there

the church under the milky way should be high up

It will be a shame if bands like mgmt and even kings of leon get in there because their music hasnt had a chance to stand the test of time.


----------



## dan-o (11 June 2009)

You are voting for:
The Killers - Somebody Told Me
Foo Fighters - Everlong
Nickelback - How You Remind Me
Belle and Sebastian - If You're Feeling Sinister
Coldplay - Yellow
Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit
The Church - Under The Milky Way
Pearl Jam - Alive
The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind
Ben Folds Five - Brick

guess which one is the joke vote?


----------



## Dukey (11 June 2009)

Hottest one hundred of ALL TIME huh!!!

- well I'm gonna vote for that ole stone age smash hit..
"Gimme Back My Meat" by the Stinking Cavemen

should be up there or there abouts IMO.  

My 2nd vote will go to "The sound of one hand clapping" by Confuse-us.  

-D


----------



## Tim_54321 (11 June 2009)

dan-o said:


> You are voting for:
> The Killers - Somebody Told Me
> Foo Fighters - Everlong
> Nickelback - How You Remind Me
> ...




Would have to be Nickelback?! What an atrocious excuse for a band!


----------



## rub92me (11 June 2009)

pan said:


> you have to remember that triple j is an alternative/new music station.



Ah, that explains it. I stopped listening to radio about 12 years ago.


----------



## prawn_86 (11 June 2009)

Im still narrowing mine down to bands, then i will move onto songs.

At the moment i have a few that will def get a vote:

Grinspoon
Cold War Kids
Audioslave
Chilli Peppers
Muse
Chemical Bros
Tool


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 June 2009)

Spirit in the Sky.    Norman Greenbaum

gg


----------



## quinny (11 June 2009)

I voted for:
Rainbow - Stargazer
Carl Orff - O Fortuna
The Offspring - Self Esteem
Metallica - Fade To Black
Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## Stan 101 (11 June 2009)

I reckon Beck will be in the mix at the pointy end. He's off the radar but has quite an underground following. 

Will the Cure will be a darkhorse? For a long time they held the record for the most songs in the history of the HOH. Basement Jaxx and Itchy and Scratchy might get a run, too. They've had some big hits over the years.

Powderfinger have been around and have quite a few runs on the board in the HOH but does their music stand the test of time?

Others may include:

Jack Johnson
Nick Cave
Beth Orton


Who really knows, though? When does voting start?


----------



## prawn_86 (11 June 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> Who really knows, though? When does voting start?




Already has


----------



## So_Cynical (11 June 2009)

Hard to believe im the first person to link http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/hottest100_alltime/voting/

Voted for

The Black Crowes - Remedy
Powderfinger - The Day You Come
Rage Against the Machine - Guerilla Radio
Ben Folds - Rockin' The Suburbs (live)
Justin Timberlake - What Goes Around, Comes Around
Ben Lee - Cigarettes Will Kill You
Snoop Dogg - Signs (feat. Justin Timberlake)
Kings of Leon - Sex On Fire
Pearl Jam - Better Man
Pearl Jam - Alive


----------



## dan-o (12 June 2009)

Stan101 i agree about Beth Orton, i love her stuff. Sweetest Decline is possibly my favourite song. I hope she gets in somewhere for stolen car or central reservation...


----------



## Timmy (11 July 2009)

The top 20 to be released tomorrow.

21 - 100 are on line now at 
http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/hottest100_alltime/countdown/cd_21-30.htm

Newspaper article


----------



## Timmy (12 July 2009)

No. 10


----------



## Ashsaege (12 July 2009)

Currently Radiohead is playing at number 5. This has been a stellar weekend of radio!
wouldnt surprise me if more pink floyd popped in there!


----------



## Iggy_Pop (12 July 2009)

The top 20

 1. Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit
 2. Rage Against the Machine - Killing In The Name
 3. Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah
 4. Joy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart
 5. Radiohead - Paranoid Android
 6. Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody
 7. Jeff Buckley - Last Goodbye
 8. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge
 9. Foo Fighters - Everlong
 10. Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven
 11. John Lennon - Imagine
 12. Oasis - Wonderwall
 13. Radiohead - Creep
 14. The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony
 15. Radiohead - Karma Police
 16. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
 17. Hilltop Hoods - The Nosebleed Section
 18. Muse - Knights Of Cydonia
 19. Metallica - One
 20. White Stripes - Seven Nation Army


----------



## knocker (12 July 2009)

Iggy_Pop said:


> The top 20
> 
> 1. Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit
> 2. Rage Against the Machine - Killing In The Name
> ...




Well at least there is Led Zep there. the rest is cr@p.


----------



## Macquack (12 July 2009)

Agentm said:


> The top 365 songs of the 20th century
> as announced by
> the Recording Industry Association of America (RIAA)
> and the National Endowment for the Arts (NEA).......






Ferret said:


> That american top 365 list - *do they play that to detainees at Guantamano Bay to try and break them*?




Failing that, they may now use the "Triple J Hottest 100 of all Time", guaranteed to break them.


----------



## knocker (12 July 2009)

Macquack said:


> Failing that, they may now use the "Triple J Hottest 100 of all Time", guaranteed to break them.




No need to relocate dead corpses lol


----------



## kgee (12 July 2009)

In the last top twenty so happy to see a party song get no.1 how moribound? was the whole top 20 I reckon someone could write a thesis on the human condition all about it...not me but lol


----------

